# hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern



## zarvina (18. Mai 2009)

hallo miteinander,
ich bin neu, und habe einige fragen zum hornhecht. 
- wenn ich spät abends vom fischen heimkomme und die fische nicht mehr putzen und ausnehmen mag, kann ich diese, so wie sie sind mit kopf und drum und dran, einfrieren und nach dem auftauen erst ausnehmen etc? 
- und wie lange zeit kann ich diese im gefrierfach lassen, damit sie auch noch frisch nach dem auftauen und zubereiten schmecken?
- was kann man mit hornhecht am besten tun? bisher habe ich ihn immer in mehl gewälzt und gebraten. 

danke für eure tips,
lisa


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall mit Eingeweiden einfrieren! Gerade der Hornhecht gehört zu den Gesellen, die recht schnell gesäubert werden sollten.
> 
> Was das Einfrieren angeht, halten sie bestimmt bei einem ordentlichen Tiefkühler ein halbes Jahr durch, aber eigentlich sollte man Fisch nicht zu lange gefrostet lassen. Hab mich selbst schon über 1-2 Fische geärgert, die zu lang im Froster zu gebracht hatten.
> 
> *Auf Zubereitungsvorschläge jenseits von Braten und Räuchern bin ich auch gespannt...#h*






Die Spannung kann ich dir nehmen,:m

braten und in Sauer (wie einen Brathering) zubereiten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Malagacosta (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

Hallo Zarvina,
schau mal hier. Oder gib in der Suchfunktion "Hornhechtsülze" ein.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138791&highlight=hornhechts%FClze

Gruß Malagacosta


----------



## zarvina (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

hallo!
danke für eure antworten, hat mir wirklich geholfen, also ich werd den hornhecht nicht mehr "gleich" einfrieren  dann verwende ich die neulich eingefrierten wohl für köder |supergri

@Malagacosta: die geschichte ist echt gut! 
mein erstes hornfiletfiletieren: wir hatten danach "fingerfood" oder besser gesagt "centimeter food" weil die stückchen so klein waren, da ich die gräten nicht richtig rausbekam ;-) 
aber es wird schon besser...! ich hab auch mal das gerücht gehört von dieser hornhechtfiletiermaschine! 

ich muss mir jetzt echt mal diese rezepte ausdrucken.

das erste mal als ich hornhecht gebraten habe, konnte ich es nicht essen (mir taten die fische so leid :c) 
aber langsam muss ich auch nicht mehr den besten mann der welt rufen, wenns ums schlachten geht.. (das konnte ich anfangs ueberhaupt nicht, und mir wurde echt übel) :q


----------



## Malagacosta (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

Hallo Zarvina,
bin LEIDER gerade im Urlaub, in Dänemark, zum Hornhechtangeln!! Durch Zufall habe ich einen Internet-Spot erwischt und kann so auch mal was schreiben. Schau doch mal unter youtube 1846116, dort habe ich ein kleines Filmchen eingestellt. Vielleicht kannst du meine Arbeitsweise bestätigen. Ich habe mir das filetieren selbst beigebracht und bin jetzt eigentlich schon recht schnell und zufrieden. Leider weiss ich immer noch nicht, ob ich alles richtig mache.
Gruß Malagacosta


----------



## zarvina (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Schau doch mal unter youtube 1846116, dort habe ich ein kleines Filmchen eingestellt.
> Gruß Malagacosta



ich kann das video nicht finden mit der nummer  hast du einen direketen link? ich würds sehr gern sehn! danke #h


----------



## MarioDD (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*



zarvina schrieb:


> ich kann das video nicht finden mit der nummer  hast du einen direketen link? ich würds sehr gern sehn! danke #h


 
so-da hast du:|bigeyes


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfVcBJvRFB4

der gute Malagacosta, hat nen Zahlendreher drin...


----------



## Malagacosta (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

Hallo MarioDD, danke für die Hilfe
bin gerade auf Möen zum Hornhechtangeln und habe leider nicht immer eine geeignete Internetverbindung.
Gruß Malagacosta


----------



## MarioDD (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Hallo MarioDD, danke für die Hilfe
> bin gerade auf Möen zum Hornhechtangeln und habe leider nicht immer eine geeignete Internetverbindung.
> Gruß Malagacosta


 
lieber eine "ungeeignete" -als gar keine Internetverbindung.
Immerhin gibt es dort Internet.
Da ist die kleine Insel anderen Gegenden in Brandenburg Sachsen und MekPom meilenweit vorraus.
Dir maximale Fänge und vielleicht der ein odere andere MeFo "Beifang".


----------



## zarvina (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

das video ist echt super, geht total schnell!!!
was ich so in den fischgeschäften sehe, die haben den ganzen fisch als filet, also nicht 4 stücke, sondern 1 grosses ganzes, wo in der mitte das rückgrat rausgenommen wurde. ich frag mich wie die das hinbekommen  also seitlich haben sie die filets nicht geteilt..


----------



## Malagacosta (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

Hallo Zarvina, wie ich sehe, hast du Kopenhagen als Ort angegeben. Frag doch einfach im Fischgeschäft nach, wie die den Fisch filetieren. Oder mach doch mal ein Foto davon. Es gibt ja auch noch Profifletiergeräte für über 800Euro!! Ich habe übrigens gerade Nycobing einen Heringsfiletierer gesehen. Kostet allerdings auch 28Euro. Traue mich aber nicht das Ding zu kaufen, weil ich nicht weiss wie es funktioniert. Und der Verkäufer im diesem Baugeschäft sprach auch kein Deutsch. Also es gibt schon schöne Hilfsgeräte zum Bearbeiten von Fischen, die in Massen gefangen werden. Ich habe übrigens hierauf Mön, trotz schlechter Windbedingungen, schon über 150 Hornhechte gefangen und verarbeitet. Anbei Fotos von meiner Sülze vom Hornhechtschwanz!!
Die Zubereitung ist zwar sehr aufwändig, aber es lohnt sich wirklich, diese Zeit und Sorgfalt zu investieren.
Gruß Malagacosta

Leider kann ich wieder mal die Bilder nicht hochladen, kann jemand helfen?? Die Bilder sind zu groß.


----------



## MarioDD (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

lad dir mal das Programm "Irfan View" runter. Ist kostenlos und dann reden wir weiter...
Dann ist alles nur noch 5 Klicks entfernt.


----------



## Malagacosta (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

Hallo MarioDD,
ich habe wieder auf dich gehofft. Das Programm habe ich runtergeladen, leider nur in der englischen Version. Ich versuche es noch einmal auf einer anderen Seite in deutsch zu bekommen. Vielleicht kannst du mir trotzdem weiterhelfen. Ich hatte auch mal só ein Program auf meinem alten Rechner mit dem ich die Bilder verkleinern konnte. weiß aber nicht mehr wie es hieß. Leider verabschiedet sich das Internet, hier auf Moen, immer mal so zwischendurch, deshalb dauert das alles unkontolliert lange.
Grüße aus Moen von
Malagacosta


----------



## Malagacosta (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

So, nach etlichen Versuchen und mehreren Abbrüchen ist es mir endlich gelungen die Fotos von meiner Sülze vom Hornhechtschwanz einzustellen. Ich hoffe es macht euch etwas Appetit. Dank an MarioDD für seinen Hinweis. 
Viel Spaß wünscht
Malagacosta#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

Mann, wenn ich das sehe....
Habe gerade in der letzten Woche beim Abschlußschleppen sicher 100 Stück released.
Zu dieser Sülze und deren Zubereitung darfst du gern noch einmal mehr Infos einstellen...


----------



## Malagacosta (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

Jo, mal sehen wie Zeit ist. Hier im Urlaub sicherlich nicht, es sei denn, das Wetter wird saumäßig. Als guten Rat allerdings, man/frau kann die Sülze auch aus Hornhechtschwänzen machen,die vorher im Gefrierer gelagert wurden! Grüße aus Moen
Malagacosta


----------



## Steff-Peff (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es macht euch etwas Appetit.


 
Hallo Malagacosta,
nicht nur etwas ! Sieht fantatsisch aus. Bitte nach dem Urlaub mal das Rezept reinstellen, auch wenn ich es wegen Mangel an Hornis mal mit anderen Fischen versuchen werde.
Sieht aber nach dem ultimativen Rezept für heisse Sommertage aus.

Petri noch !

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## zarvina (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

hmmm das sieeht gut aus, wuerde ich gerne kosten jetzt, kann man die auch verschicken?!! ich hab in sizilien im urlaub uebrigens anchovis selbst eingelegt, herrlich und soo frisch (aber nicht selbst gefangen ;-) )


----------



## Malagacosta (28. September 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

Hallo ihr Feinschmecker,
 ich bin z.Zt. in Spanien und habe es endlich geschafft (schlechtem Wetter sei Dank), mein Rezept für die Hornhechtsülze vom Hornhechtschwanz aufzuschreiben und mit Bildern zu untermalen. Jetzt sitze ich schon 2 Tage daran, die Datei kleiner zu machen, weil ich sie hier im Anglerboard nicht hochladen kann. Ich habe die einzelnen Bilder mit mehreren einschlägigen Programmen versucht kleiner zu machen, was mir auch gelungen ist (400x266), leider ist die Datei mit 17 Bildern immer noch zu groß. Ich könnte sie in anderen Foren problemlos hochladen, wollte das Rezept aber zuerst hier einstellen, weil das Thema auch im Board gestartet wurde. Vielleicht hat jemand noch einen Rat!?? Die Datei (*.doc) ist 14,2 MB groß.  Komisch finde ich, dass ich beim Teilen der Datei in zwei Folgen, eine Datei von 1,98MB und eine von 12,2MB erhalte. Ich “*muss*“ zwar noch 9 Wochen, hier in Javea, aushalten, wollte aber auch nicht meine gesamte Freizeit auf das Einstellen des Rezeptes verwenden, zumal ich jedes Mal nach vorne zum Empfang laufen muss, um eine stabile, wenn auch langsame Internetverbindung zu haben.
  Dasletzte Mal hat MarioDD geholfen vielleicht klappt es diesmal wieder so schön? Danke im Voraus für eure hoffentlich kurze und schmerzlose Hilfe.
  Malagacosta


----------



## Rosi (28. September 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

Mönsch, da ist mir aber was entgangen! Wo das so ein gutes Hornhechtjahr war. Ich bin schon gespannt auf das Rezept. Leckere Bilder hast du doch schon hochgeladen. Wo alle immer jammern über den trockenen Fisch.
Ob das mit Heringsfilets auch geht? Die haben jetzt Saison.


----------



## MarioDD (29. September 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

taaaaatüüü taaaataaaa.
da bin ich!

12 Mb fü ne doc Datei ist schon arg heftig! Sei denn du schreibst gerade an deiner Doktor Arbeit...
Geh mal ins Impressum von matjes-hering.de und schick die Datei an die dort angegebene Mailadresse.
Zur Not pack die mit WinZip oder Winrar oder was auch immer. Ich klabüser mir das dann auseinander.


----------



## MarioDD (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens gerade Nycobing einen Heringsfiletierer gesehen. Kostet allerdings auch 28Euro. Traue mich aber nicht das Ding zu kaufen, weil ich nicht weiss wie es funktioniert. Und der Verkäufer im diesem Baugeschäft sprach auch kein Deutsch. Also es gibt schon schöne Hilfsgeräte zum Bearbeiten von Fischen, die in Massen gefangen werden.


 
ist doch kein Problem: Klack


----------



## Malagacosta (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

Hallo Frank,
danke für das Filmchen. Wenn man erst einmal weiß, wie es geht, ist es ganz einfach. Aber umgerechnet 28,-Euronen für eine stückchen Blech mit Griff daran, ist schon ganz schön heftig.
Gruß Malagacosta#h


----------



## MarioDD (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> danke für das Filmchen. Wenn man erst einmal weiß, wie es geht, ist es ganz einfach. Aber umgerechnet 28,-Euronen für eine stückchen Blech mit Griff daran, ist schon ganz schön heftig.
> Gruß Malagacosta#h


 
ist richtig... deswegen bekommst du ihn hier für 12,95 €.
Also noch nicht mal die Hälfte! Und dann ists Hartholz+Edelstahl - quasi unkaputtbar!
Ich hab damit Bismarckheringe gemacht. Das waren nicht 20 , sondern 150. Da lohnt sich das schon. Wenn ich an das Gepule denke, welches ich vor Jahren nach den Mai Heringsfängen gemacht habe,-so möchte ich das Ding nicht mehr missen.

Grüße ins Warme Spanien...#h


----------



## Malagacosta (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

Hallo Frank,
habe mit meiner Frau über eine Bestellung gesprochen und man glaubt es kaum: Sie hat bereits so´n Ding klammheimlich in Dänemark gekauft und wollte mich damit überraschen.

Anbei die Bedienungsanleitung, vielleicht kann die mal wieder jemand übersetzen??

Aber ich denke, wir werden im Laufe der Zeit bestimmt noch ins Geschäft kommen!

Gruß aus Spanien sendet
Manuel#h


----------



## MarioDD (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

Hallo Manuel,

naja soweit mein dänisch reicht, sollst du den Fisch in die Hand nehmen wie auf der Abbildung dargestellt.
Dann sollst du den Heringsfiletierer mit der runden Kante nach unten an der Gräte entlang in Richtung Schwanz einfügen. Danach sollst du den Filetierer um 90 Grad drehen um ihn  dann wieder um 180 Grad zurück zu drehen. Danach sollst du die Gräte entfernen können.

___________________________________________

soweit die Theorie... ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass du am besten kommst, wenn du die Mittelgräte vom Schwanz her in Richtung Kopf entfernst. Dazu ist der kleine Schnitt am Schwanz so wie im Video zu sehen - sehr hilfreich. Aber wenns anders besser geht: nur zu!
Ich bin da mal auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt...
Sicherlich wirst du das gute Stück erst Weihnachten dein Eigen nennen können...:k


----------



## Malagacosta (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

Und da gibt es bei mir keine frischen Heringe mehr. Aber ich denke im April-Mai kann ich ihn dann wirklich ausprobieren!
Gruß aus Javea
Malagacosta


----------



## MarioDD (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Und da gibt es bei mir keine frischen Heringe mehr. Aber ich denke im April-Mai kann ich ihn dann wirklich ausprobieren!
> Gruß aus Javea
> Malagacosta


 
du armer Du! 
Ich war heute in der Metro- dort gabs Heringe ausgenommen/mit Gräte sowie grüne mit Kopf.
Das Kilo für um die 4 Euro.

An Deiner Stelle wäre ich ganz hippelig und würde nicht so lange warten wollen.

April/Mai ist noch so lange hin....genau so lange wie her..


----------



## Malagacosta (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

Ja, wenn es dann im Dezember frische Heringe gibt, werde ich es sicherlich auch ausprobieren.
Heute muß ich erst einmal ein Seeteufelrezept vom anderen Forum ausprobieren. Das Kilo kostet hier schon ausgenommen nur 7,50Euro. Da kann ich leider nicht widerstehen!
Gruß aus Spanien
Malagacosta


----------



## MarioDD (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Ja, wenn es dann im Dezember frische Heringe gibt, werde ich es sicherlich auch ausprobieren.
> Heute muß ich erst einmal ein Seeteufelrezept vom anderen Forum ausprobieren. Das Kilo kostet hier schon ausgenommen nur 7,50Euro. Da kann ich leider nicht widerstehen!
> Gruß aus Spanien
> Malagacosta


 
das ist ja der Knaller! Bring mir mal 2 kg mit! Unter 20 € ist hier nichts los....
In welchem Forum steht das mit dem Seeteufel?
Hatte letzte Woche ganz lecker Seeteufel in Thüringen gegessen.
Vielleicht ist es ja das selbe Rezept?


----------



## Malagacosta (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: hornhecht vorbereiten/säubern*

Hallo Frank, schau mal hier:
http://www.norwegen-angelfreunde.de/showthread.php?t=4253
Ist schwer zu finden, weil es nicht unter Seeteufel läuft. Aber ich kann dir versichern, es ist ein wirklicher Genuß!!
Anbei der Preis vom Rape und das Endprodukt.

Gruß Malagacosta#h


----------

